# Kat's (Adult) Strawberries



## kathrynn (Jul 9, 2012)

These are not smoked by any means...but while you are waiting...try these!  You will have to make more!

large container of fresh strawberries (med to large size)

bottle of vodka (whipped kind is what we use)

bottle of Kahlua

can of Rediwhip

bottle of chocolate sauce

container to hold berries in the fridge

Clean the berries and take the leaves off.  Now use a berry huller and scoop out a little hole in the top of the berries.  Place in a tupperware (ish) container.  Pour in some of the Whipped vodka all over the berries (around 1/2 cup) and let sit for at least 2 hours...but overnight is wonderful. When ready to serve...pour some of the Kahlua in the "hole" in the top of the berry...squirt some of the ready whip on top of that....to hold it in place.  Drizzle the chocolate sauce over that...and serve!  They will go very quickly.  But warning...they can be strong to those who are "light-weights"...LOL!


----------



## alelover (Jul 9, 2012)

Those look pretty yummy. And dangerous.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Kathryn, got to try these!


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 9, 2012)

Kathryn,

 Can you explain on the "whipped Vodka" a little. I have never heard or seen this anywhere. Is it in a pour bottle or a spray can or what. Sounds good tho.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kathrynn (Jul 9, 2012)

YES!  It's the Pinnacle Whipped Vodka.  That is what we have been using.  We have made these several times...and everyone is expecting them now.  One person...ate should I say "too many" one nite.  She had about 9 of them.  That is why if kids are around...make sure they are Adult only. We do use the Redi Whip Squirt whipped cream. The chocolate sauce is the Hershey's or the Smucker's brand for ice cream.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## java (Jul 9, 2012)

score!!!!!!!! i am gonna try these this weekend. sounds waaay better then the jollo shots we were thinking about making for the crew.

thanks.


----------



## irie (Jul 9, 2012)

I believe the technical term for something like this is "panty dropper"


----------



## berninga87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha those look like a good first date snack


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 10, 2012)

If you cant find the Pinnacle brand....Smirnoff makes a vanilla vodka...that would work too!  Oh yeah!  These would be great for a "date nite"....especially if you feed the friend them one by one!  heehee!  Panty dropper....could be!


----------



## akhap (Sep 15, 2012)

I cut strawberries like this for my wife every VD and on special occasions... makes her happy...  Guess I should juice them next time... ;)


----------

